

Doctor uses household drill to save Australian boy - NonEUCitizen
http://www.france24.com/en/20090520-doctor-uses-household-drill-save-australian-boy-0

======
stuff4ben
"My God, man. Drilling holes in his head isn't the answer"</Bones>

